
Can the junior developer improve on one's own? - bysevinc
I am a newly graduated software developer. I work in a company for less than 1 year and I am alone in the software department.I encountered many problems in the project and I can not overcome it. What should I do? should I start a different job?
======
blcArmadillo
I think you need to ask yourself why you can't overcome the issues you're
running into. Are these problems specific to the software being developed or
is it due to a deficiency in your programming knowledge? If it's the first
read into how to work with legacy code bases. If it's the second practice
programming some side projects. It's nice to have mentors at work and perhaps
moving to another job that has mentors can help you get to the next level. But
ultimately you need to learn how to figure things out yourself otherwise
you'll always be dependent on someone else helping you figure things out.

~~~
bysevinc
thats the point ! i need to learn how to figure things out yourself with a
mentor.There's not even one person I can ask questions at work.I'm trying to
find the answer to how I can develop on my own.Thank u for ur suggestion.

